# HiViz TriViz Sight



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Has anyone tried this sight? Bought one for my dad for Christmas, thought I would see if anyone had any comments on them.

lg_mouth


----------



## basstrackerman (Apr 6, 2004)

i just bought a truglo for my slug gun. looks good so far.


----------

